# Oppo direct or use receiver as pre-amp w/ sony player?



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Getting my room setup and need to make some final purchases. Currently have a Krell amp, NHT speakers and a sony blue ray player from a few years back that works fine.

Now... I can get a Oppo player... 103 maybe or spring for a 105 and use it as a pre-amp and have RCAs on the analog output go directly to the amp... 

OR...

I can use my current blue ray player and invest in a pre-amp of some sort... maybe a receiver and use it as a pre-amp only.

Any recommendations or thoughts on this? I know one plus to having the reciever is possibly a Denon w/ the apple airplay and I can set that up with some in ceiling speakers in the attic space next to my theater room which feeds the living/kitchen so my wife can play music from her phone as a separate zone and another zone outdoor by the pool. With dual HDMI output I could have a TV in the patio by the pool and have it as a zone 2 so it can play from the SAT or stream netflix. I do like this idea but do not mind going OPPO only if the sound/video performance would be greater.

Please offer any insight and/or any recommendations on particular gear. My budget is "cheap as possible... used or new.... maybe up to around 600 max maybe a tad more. I do not mind an older pre-amp and/or processor but must have HDMI.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Also,

I've considered the Motiva UMC-200 processor as it's price/capability fits the bill. I did see one offering by outlaw...

and if anyone could make a selection out of the 700 or less models available here: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...mps/home-theater-receivers/1.html?&r=549fc461

Just not sure which one would work out best. I also found a TX-NR818 for $500 thats close to me that could work also and has that Audyssey MultiEQXT32 which is suppose to work out pretty good.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Or this being the top of my budget and possibly most fitting.

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ultra-hd-networking-receiver-w/airplay/1.html

Just not sure about the audio/video quality. I would imagine the OPPO direct to amp would serve the best in those departments.


----------



## Dhanula6688 (Nov 24, 2014)

I tried with an OPPO 105 direct (7.1) to the Anthem PVA7 and did not like it: due to the the lack of control over sound channels you get from the BD player and limited customisations you get.

OPPO is a great BD player but (from my short experience) having a high quality pre Processor is a better investment than the BD player. So I went for a Emotiva UMC 200 and it did make a huge difference in the setup and the control you have over all the channels. 
*My recommendation GO for a high quality (mid range) Pre Pro Marantz 7702 or 8801 (or a denon) which will be a better investment than a high end BD player*. 

you can later look for a BD player if you really see a huge difference in video quality of your old BD player. 

Ashamed to say My cheap 3 year old Sony BD player is more reliable in the *internet streaming *than my OPPO 105. (Netflix, youtube and Pandora)
My OPPO sometimes gets stuck and needs restarting after 6-7 hours of internet streaming but Sony never had that problem.


----------

